# Any english speaking families in Veneto



## Shonatayport (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi there,

We are moving to Alleghe in the Dolomites in October, 2014. We are Ted (who spends 6 months a yar working in Nepal ) but is a keen climber and skier, Lewis age 12 who will be happy to meet friends of his own age, and Shona, who will just be happy to have some company!!

Let us know if you are within striking distance


----------

